# Diarrhea Instead of Vomiting, Am I the Only One?



## orange_mommy

Does anyone else here have morning sickness that involves diarrhea moreso than vomiting? For the first several months of my pregnancy with my first child (7 years ago) I felt continuous nausea and always had diarrhea, and never actually threw up til I was 3 months pregnant and then I started to feel better from that point on. It got to the point where I was afraid I was not digesting anything at all and it was just going straight through me. This pregnancy seems to be similar though not quite as extreme, and although I have thrown up once (and dry-heaved a few times) my nausea is generally always accompanied by "the runs" instead. Of all the moms I have talked to in my lifetime, not one other person has had this. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this? I'm not really worried, just wondering if I'm a freak of nature or if there are others out there like me.


----------



## LSUtwinMama

Diarrhea is one of my first pregnancy symptoms besides sore boobs- I think it has to do with all the hormones wrecking havoc on my poor digestive system. My morning sickness was never bad with my twins and this time it's only slightly worse.

FWIW- I've never thrown up with any of my pregnancies.


----------



## myk

yes! i get this awful queasy feeling, go to the bathroom, debate which end points to the throne, and ultimately have a seat. they say you're supposed to be constipated when you're pregnant. i'm normally stopped up due to medication side effects, this is downright WEIRD to me! i've thrown up some with nausea but ...er... we won't count the times it's gone the other way in a hurry


----------



## taffywelsh

you are not alone


----------



## rightkindofme

If _anything_ weird is happening to my body I have diarrhea. It kind of freaked out the postpartum nurse when she came in to give me a laxative trying to convince me that I shouldn't be afraid of pooping and I said, "Uhm, I've pooped three times." I guess it's my super power or something. I have spent a lot of time wondering what constipation must be like as a novel idea.


----------



## MamaPhD

Yeah I have that too. Not too bad, but much looser than normal plus very gassy, too. Sorry, TMI! Plus I'm throwing up maybe 1-2x per day - ugh. I didn't have that with my first pregnancy though, just this time around.....


----------



## St. Margaret

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I guess it's my super power or something.









awesome superpower!

I had this this pregnancy. I sometimes felt that if I didn't vomit when I sort of felt like it, then I'd have it worse, like it was all the badness in my tummy coming out the other side! If I vomited I got out all the bile and felt better, and seemed to avoid tummy issues, too.

That said, sometimes it just happened. Also, a certain noodle soup I ate a few times made me sick, too-- it finally clicked that it was always a day after eating that! So a food log might help, if you can stand to think about food at all!

But you're not alone


----------



## Yuba_River

That happened to me this pregnancy. I had the runs almost every morning for four months, with vomiting less often--more like a couple of times a week. Not fun! I think it made it very hard to stay hydrated, especially because water made me feel queasy.


----------



## Stitches

I was like that for the first few months. I have irritable bowel and it got a lot worse at first, but now it's pretty much settled out. Go figure, I actually threw up a few times in the 2nd trimester instead.


----------



## littlelentils

yes... i have/had both. it's the pits. i just say a little prayer that the next day it will be -gone.- hasnt happened yet!


----------



## JessieBird

Me too - turned out I had hyperthyroidism (transient kind that just comes with pregnancy and thankfully resolved by 6 mos). Two symptoms are severe vomitting and diarrhea. Yuck! But better than constipation I suppose. Might be worth getting a blood test just to rule it out as there are complications if the thryroid hormone levels remain out of whack at the end of pregnancy.


----------



## ryansma

I've had both this pregnancy. For the first 23 weeks or so it was vomitting. Now (at 26w) I am able to keep more down but seem to have more loose bowels- it's like my stomach has to be rejecting it one way or the other. This pregnancy has been a crazy ride.


----------



## snuggly

Thanks for helping me put two and two together... At the start of my first pregnancy we were in the tropics, I started having "intentional issues" and for a couple weeks I just though I had gotten a parasite. Well, 9 months later my sweet little "parasite" was born!









It's happening again this pregnancy. No fun, but I'm glad to see I'm in good company!


----------



## Ambivalent Dreams

Some prenatal vitamins have stool softeners in them. I read a post once where a mama was having diarrhea and thought it was a pregnancy symptom. It turned out to be the prenatal vitamins. She switched to some without the stool softener and the diarrhea went away.


----------



## ThreeCats

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
yes! i get this awful queasy feeling, go to the bathroom, debate which end points to the throne, and ultimately have a seat.

This is me exactly, with both my last pregnancy and this one. I didn't throw up once last time, and hope I can skip it with this one too - I figure, at least things are *supposed* to come out the other end... Anyway, glad I'm not alone.


----------



## jcregan

Ok, you guys made me laugh! But this has been me too. I was not sure if it was a symptom perhaps or what. Glad to know we aren't alone. Need to make sure to drink a bit more I guess to make up for it.


----------



## orange_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
yes! i get this awful queasy feeling, go to the bathroom, debate which end points to the throne, and ultimately have a seat. they say you're supposed to be constipated when you're pregnant. i'm normally stopped up due to medication side effects, this is downright WEIRD to me! i've thrown up some with nausea but ...er... we won't count the times it's gone the other way in a hurry










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeCats* 
This is me exactly, with both my last pregnancy and this one. I didn't throw up once last time, and hope I can skip it with this one too - I figure, at least things are *supposed* to come out the other end... Anyway, glad I'm not alone.

Yes! I try to keep a bucket right beside the toilet for those moments! At least you don't have to reapply make-up after "the runs"... unlike vomiting!


----------



## graciegal

I got both for the 1st trimester... and still have the Diarrhea. I'm 37 weeks. Never had constipation once...


----------



## minnie_babydoll

thought I was the only one... sometimes I have not eaten for hours and I poop for 20 minutes or poop right after I eat!:-[


----------

